# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Svunt shake  - 2000 θερμίδες

## Keirox

Svunt shake - για επικές bulking καταστάσεις.

Συστατικά
1/2 	κούπα βρώμη
1/2 	κούπα Peanut Butter
1 	κούπα ολόκληρο γάλα
1 	κούπα πράσινο γάλα (semi)
1 	κόυπα Blueberries (ή άλλο φρούτο)
1 	μπανάνα
1 	μέλι
2-3 servings  whey σοκολάτα

Oδηγείες

1) Βάζουμε την βρώμη στο shaker
2) Χτυπάμε καλά
3) Βάζουμε όλα τα άλλα υλικά.
4) Χτυπάμε καλά
5) Το πίνουμε
6) ????
7) Όγκος!!!!  :08. Turtle: 


Macros:

Calories: 1883
Total Fat: 107.3g
Saturated Fat: 37.0g
Cholesterol: 173mg
Sodium: 913mg
Total Carbohydrates: 149.5g
Dietary: Fiber 18.5g
Sugars: 77.6g
Protein: 102.6g

YΓ. Το προτείνω ανεπυφήλακτα 2χ την ημέρα σε αυτούς που λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να βάλουν βάρος με τίποτα.

----------


## johny_8

Μετραει αλλα 1)πρασινο γαλα what's that? και 2) τη whey με τι θα μπορουσα να την αντικαταστησω?να βαλω 1 λιτρο γαλα μηπως? γιατι συμπληρωμα δν παιζει

----------


## TheWorst

πρασινο γαλα θα εννοει σιγουρα το 1,5% ημιαποβουτηρομενο

----------


## Eddie

Πω πω!!Καλα,πρεπει να μετραει πολυ!!!

Το μελι διευκρινησε λιγο,τι εννοεις ενα μελι?Φανταζομαι οχι 1 κιλο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

ωραιο 
!
keirox σε μια περιοδο ογκο ποσα κιλα εχεις βαλει το πιο πολυ και ποσο κρατησε η περιοδος ογκου που εκανες?

----------


## Lucif3r

> Μετραει αλλα 1)*πρασινο γαλα what's that?* και 2) τη whey με τι θα μπορουσα να την αντικαταστησω?να βαλω 1 λιτρο γαλα μηπως? γιατι συμπληρωμα δν παιζει


xaxaxaxaxa..  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## SOSTARAS

καλο ακουγεται εεε αλλα οντωσ τι εννοει 1 μελι !!

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Svunt shake - για επικές bulking καταστάσεις.
> 
> Συστατικά
> 1/2 	κούπα βρώμη
> 1/2 	κούπα Peanut Butter
> 1 	κούπα ολόκληρο γάλα
> 1 	κούπα πράσινο γάλα (semi)
> 1 	κόυπα Blueberries (ή άλλο φρούτο)
> 1 	μπανάνα
> ...


πολυ ωραια συνταγη!!

αλλα μπορεις να μου διευκρινισεις καποια πραγματα

ποσα γραμμαρια βρωμη???
ποσα γραμμαρια φυστικοβουτηρο???
ποσα ml γαλα??
οταν λες ενα μελι??εννοεις ολοκληρο η 1 κουταλια???

μπορουμε να το προσθεσουμε ως γευμα?? σε ποιες ωρες(ως γευμα) προτεινεις να το βαλουμε???

συγνωμη για την συνεντευξη :01. Mr. Green: 
αλλα θα με βοηθησεις πολυ αμα μου απαντησεις στις παραπανω ερωτησεις

----------


## Devil

το cup (κουπα) ειναι μοναδα μετρησης σε συνταγες κτλ κτλ....

ελπιζω να βοηθησει το site... με μερικες πραξεις βγαζετε γρ...

http://www.exploratorium.edu/cooking...surements.html

----------


## Keirox

> Πω πω!!Καλα,πρεπει να μετραει πολυ!!!
> 
> Το μελι διευκρινησε λιγο,τι εννοεις ενα μελι?Φανταζομαι οχι 1 κιλο



1 -2 κουταλιές μέλι.




> ωραιο 
> !
> keirox σε μια περιοδο ογκο ποσα κιλα εχεις βαλει το πιο πολυ και ποσο κρατησε η περιοδος ογκου που εκανες?


20-25 κιλά σε 5-6 μήνες - γύρω στο 20% λίπος.




> πολυ ωραια συνταγη!!
> 
> αλλα μπορεις να μου διευκρινισεις καποια πραγματα
> 
> ποσα γραμμαρια βρωμη???
> ποσα γραμμαρια φυστικοβουτηρο???
> ποσα ml γαλα??
> οταν λες ενα μελι??εννοεις ολοκληρο η 1 κουταλια???
> 
> ...


Η κούπα είναι μονάδα μέτρησης, είναι όγκου. Η βρώμη είναι 100g, Το φυστικοβούτηρο 130g. Το γάλα 1 λίτρο (μισο κανονικό, μισό αποβουτυρομένο). Μέλι μια κουταλιά.

----------


## GREEK POWER

Ρε συ 20-25 κιλα  :02. Shock: Και ολα αυτα τα κιλα τι μυικο κερδος αφησαν ? Εγω 7 κιλα εχω βαλει απο το σεπτεμβρη  και επειδη θολωσε το συμπαν επαθα καταθληψη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> 1 -2 κουταλιές μέλι.
> 
> 
> 
> 20-25 κιλά σε 5-6 μήνες - γύρω στο 20% λίπος.
> 
> 
> 
> Η κούπα είναι μονάδα μέτρησης, είναι όγκου. Η βρώμη είναι 100g, Το φυστικοβούτηρο 130g. Το γάλα 1 λίτρο (μισο κανονικό, μισό αποβουτυρομένο). Μέλι μια κουταλιά.


ευχαριστω

25 ΚΙΛΑΑΑΑΑ,ποσες ηταν οι θερμιδες συντηρησης σου???

----------


## Keirox

> Ρε συ 20-25 κιλα Και ολα αυτα τα κιλα τι μυικο κερδος αφησαν ? Εγω 7 κιλα εχω βαλει απο το σεπτεμβρη  και επειδη θολωσε το συμπαν επαθα καταθληψη


Πολλά, γιατί το έκανα στης αρχές για να εκμεταλλευτώ τα noob gains.




> ευχαριστω
> 
> 25 ΚΙΛΑΑΑΑΑ,ποσες ηταν οι θερμιδες συντηρησης σου???


Δεν θυμάμε ακριβώς, γύρω στης 2500-2700 νομίζω..

----------


## pizzass

πολυ δυνατο αλλα πιστευω οτι αν κρατησουμε την πρωτεινη στα 30-50 γρ και ολα τα υπολοιπα ως εχουν θα ειναι καλυτερα  :03. Thumb up:  102 γρ πρωτεινης που να απορροφηθουν...

----------


## Keirox

> πολυ δυνατο αλλα πιστευω οτι αν κρατησουμε την πρωτεινη στα 30-50 γρ και ολα τα υπολοιπα ως εχουν θα ειναι καλυτερα  102 γρ πρωτεινης που να απορροφηθουν...


Μια χαρά απορροφούνται. Δες το forum για παραπάνω info.

----------


## GREEK POWER

Ναι ισως αμα εισαι απο 120 κιλα και πανω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ippokratis

> Μια χαρά απορροφούνται. Δες το forum για παραπάνω info.


 συμφωνώ ότι μια χαρά απορροφώνται,απλά αν κάποιος το τρώει-πίνει 2-3 φορές τη μέρα,μαζί με τα κανονικά γεύματα από κρέας-γιαούρτι-αυγά κλπ θα φτάνει κανά 500άρι γρ. πρωτ.τη μέρα που είναι αν μη τι άλλο λίγο υπερβολικό. :01. Smile:

----------


## leftis

> συμφωνώ ότι μια χαρά απορροφώνται,απλά αν κάποιος το τρώει-πίνει 2-3 φορές τη μέρα,μαζί με τα κανονικά γεύματα από κρέας-γιαούρτι-αυγά κλπ θα φτάνει κανά 500άρι γρ. πρωτ.τη μέρα που είναι αν μη τι άλλο λίγο υπερβολικό.


Αν μπορείς πιέσ'το 3 φορές εσύ  :02. Shock: 
Ηρεμίστε ρε παιδιά. Δεν χρειάζονται υπερβολές. Ένα σπιτικό shake με 700-1000 θερμίδες το πολύ είναι υπέρ αρκετό για να "συμπληρώσεις" την διατροφή σου και να φτάσεις της ημερισιες θεμίδες όγκου.. Πάρε 2000-2500 από φαγητό και ενα 1000άρι από το shake. More is not always better.

----------


## Eddie

> Αν μπορείς πιέσ'το 3 φορές εσύ 
> Ηρεμίστε ρε παιδιά. Δεν χρειάζονται υπερβολές. Ένα σπιτικό shake με 700-1000 θερμίδες το πολύ είναι υπέρ αρκετό για να "συμπληρώσεις" την διατροφή σου και να φτάσεις της ημερισιες θεμίδες όγκου.. Πάρε 2000-2500 από φαγητό και ενα 1000άρι από το shake. More is not always better.


Καλα,μη ξεχνας οτι υπαρχουν και ατομα που χρειαζονται και 5000+ θερμιδες για να βαλουν κιλα ομως.Επισης,οντως τα 102 γρ πρωτεινης ειναι καπως παρα πολλα,αλλα ειναι συνδιασμος φυτικης με ζωικης προελευσης και σε αλλα γευματα πολλοι απο μας κανουμε αντιστοιχες υπερβολες γιατι λανθασμενα μετραμε μονο την ζωικη..πχ στο πιτακι πολλοι μετρανε μονο την πρωτεινη απ τα ασπραδια και οχι απ τη βρωμη που στα 100γρ περιπου εχεις μια 12αρα.

----------


## ippokratis

> Αν μπορείς πιέσ'το 3 φορές εσύ 
> Ηρεμίστε ρε παιδιά. Δεν χρειάζονται υπερβολές. Ένα σπιτικό shake με 700-1000 θερμίδες το πολύ είναι υπέρ αρκετό για να "συμπληρώσεις" την διατροφή σου και να φτάσεις της ημερισιες θεμίδες όγκου.. Πάρε 2000-2500 από φαγητό και ενα 1000άρι από το shake. More is not always better.


δεν το προτείνω εγώ φίλε μου.
αν διαβάσεις πιο πάνω προσεκτικά θα δεις ότι ο θεματοθέτης το προτείνει σε οποιον δε μπορεί να πάρει κιλά εύκολα να το πίνει 2-3 φορές τη μέρα.
εγώ απλά λέω ότι αν κάποιος παίρνει 200-300 γρ. πρωτ. μόνο από το shake τότε μαζί με το φαί φτάνουμε χαλαρά την 500αρα κάτι που είναι υπερβολή θεωρώ.

----------


## GREEK POWER

Kαι το ερωτημα ηταν αν μπορουν να αφομιωθουν  100 plus gr πρωτεινη σε ενα γευμα. Οχι οι θερμιδες.

----------


## pizzass

αυτο εννοω οταν λεω αποροφουνται.. δλδ και 100 κιλα να εισαι και να χρειαζεσαι 200 αντε 250 γρ πρωτεινης σε ογκο 102 ειναι σχεδον τα μισα..υδατανθρακα οκ φαε οσο θες αλλα στην πρωτεινη υπαρχει και οριο που μετα απ αυτο κακο κανεις και οχι καλο..και δν εννοω κακο=λιπος αλλα κακο στην υγεια

εντιτ : δν υπαρχει "μια χαρα αποροφουνται" τα 100 γρ σε ενα γευμα για να απαντησω κ σε αυτο. εχω διαβασει αρκετες φορες για αυτο το θεμα και αλλοι το υποστηριζουν αλλοι οχι. εγω ειμαι στους οχι  :Stick Out Tongue:  αν θυμαμαι καλα κατι ειχε πει πως εκανε ο ντεβιλ με 3 μεγαλα γευματα π ετρωγε ενα βισωνα στο καθενα ( :01. Smile Wide: ) αλλα δν θυμαμαι αν μπορει ας διαφωτισει !

----------


## TheWorst

Αντε παλι τις βαλεις περι απορροφησης πρωτεινης.Μη φατε παραπανω απο 30 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη , μη δυσκολευτειτε να τα απορροφησετε  :01. ROFL:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> Kαι το ερωτημα ηταν αν μπορουν να αφομιωθουν  100 plus gr πρωτεινη σε ενα γευμα. Οχι οι θερμιδες.


μαγκες μην το ζαλιζουμε παλι.. :01. Razz: 
δειτε το αλλιως..κ να μην μπορεσουν να αποροφηθουν,θα γινουν λιπος..οποτε αφου παει για ογκο το ολο πραγμα παλι καλα θα βγει σε οποιον το κανει..

----------


## Andrikos

> Calories: 1883
> Total Fat: 107.3g
> Saturated Fat: 37.0g
> Cholesterol: 173mg
> Sodium: 913mg
> Total Carbohydrates: 149.5g
> Dietary: Fiber 18.5g
> Sugars: 77.6g
> Protein: 102.6g
> ...


Σίγουρα είναι καλή συνταγή για βάρος, πολύ βάρος, και βέβαια διαβήτη και πολλή αθηρωματική πλάκα. 
Σου προτείνω να το ξαναποστάρεις και εδώ

----------


## pizzass

μου φαινεται περιεργο ρε μαγκες...δλδ ογκος=λιπος? οκ στον ογκο να μην σε νοιαζει αμα θα λιπωσεις. αλλα οχι και να το επιδιωκεις κιολας

----------


## gsisr

> YΓ.  Το προτείνω ανεπυφήλακτα 2χ την ημέρα σε αυτούς που λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να βάλουν βάρος με τίποτα.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Keirox

> Σίγουρα είναι καλή συνταγή για βάρος, πολύ βάρος, και βέβαια διαβήτη και πολλή αθηρωματική πλάκα. 
> Σου προτείνω να το ξαναποστάρεις και εδώ


Δεν ξέρεις τι λές brah.. Γία googlισε και δες πως χρησιμοποιήτε το svunt shake (cheat mode, interminent fasting, etc)..

----------


## Andrikos

> Δεν ξέρεις τι λές brah.. Γία googlισε και δες πως χρησιμοποιήτε το svunt shake (cheat mode, interminent fasting, etc)..


Μήπως εννοείς *Intermittent * και *χρησιμοποιείται*; 

Ας πούμε εγώ δεν ξέρω τι λέω. Αν θες βάλε μας μία φωτό σου να δούμε τι αποτελέσματα έχεις με αυτήν την διατροφή.

----------


## Keirox

> Μήπως εννοείς *Intermittent * και *χρησιμοποιείται*; 
> 
> Ας πούμε εγώ δεν ξέρω τι λέω. Αν θες βάλε μας μία φωτό σου να δούμε τι αποτελέσματα έχεις με αυτήν την διατροφή.


Φώτο μου μπορείς να δείς brah είναι στο photo section του site.. Εγώ δεν χρειάζομαι τα svunt, αλλά είναι πολύ χρήσιμα για πιτσιρικάδες 50-55 κιλά η για recomp με μικρο feeding window.

----------


## TheWorst

Δλδ αυτο ειναι cheat ?  :01. Razz:  Ισως το δοκιμασω ετσι απο περιεργεια και να το βαλω 2 φορες τη εβδομαδα , οχι οτι δε μπορω να παρω κιλα , απλα ειναι +4000 θερμιδες αν κοιταω εβδομαδιαιως  :01. Razz: 

Να δουμε την αρχικη τωρα αν θα βρω τα υλικα...... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Keirox

> Δλδ αυτο ειναι cheat ?  Ισως το δοκιμασω ετσι απο περιεργεια και να το βαλω 2 φορες τη εβδομαδα , οχι οτι δε μπορω να παρω κιλα , απλα ειναι +4000 θερμιδες αν κοιταω εβδομαδιαιως 
> 
> Να δουμε την αρχικη τωρα αν θα βρω τα υλικα......


cheat mode όχι cheat day  - http://www.silverhydra.com/2011/03/c...fficial-guide/

Αλλά απο την άλλη δοκίμασε το με το cheat day σου για αρχή  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Καθε εβδομαδα κανω cheat day  :01. Razz:  
Και με κραζουν οι γνωστοι κτλ  :01. Mr. Green:  
Ενδιαφερον - λεει να μη τρωμε πρωινο , ε ?

----------


## Andrikos

> Φώτο μου μπορείς να δείς brah είναι στο photo section του site.. Εγώ δεν χρειάζομαι τα svunt, αλλά είναι πολύ χρήσιμα για πιτσιρικάδες 50-55 κιλά η για recomp με μικρο feeding window.


Ωραία δουλειά ! :03. Clap: 

Αν και περίμενα ότι δεν έχεις ακολουθήσει ποτέ τέτοια διατροφή.Αν έχεις βοηθήσει κάποιον 55 κιλά να βάλει ποιοτικό βάρος με 4000 θερμίδες θα ήθελα να δω φωτό.Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί 4000 θερμίδες σε άτομο 55 κιλά και όχι 2200 ; Οι 1800 διαφορά θα γίνουν μυικός ιστός;

----------


## TheWorst

> Ωραία δουλειά !
> 
> Αν και περίμενα ότι δεν έχεις ακολουθήσει ποτέ τέτοια διατροφή.Αν έχεις βοηθήσει κάποιον 55 κιλά να βάλει ποιοτικό βάρος με 4000 θερμίδες θα ήθελα να δω φωτό.Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί 4000 θερμίδες σε άτομο 55 κιλά και όχι 2200 ; Οι 1800 διαφορά θα γίνουν μυικός ιστός;


Αφου το ειπαμε και πιο πανω τα 1800 *ΔΕΝ* γινονται ολα μυικος ιστος,το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο λιπος και νερα , αλλα ετσι βαζεις και πιο πολυ μυικο ιστο,συκωνεις περισσοτερα κιλα (γιατι εχεις μεγαλυτερη μαζα κ.ο.κ.)

----------


## Andrikos

> Αφου το ειπαμε και πιο πανω τα 1800 *ΔΕΝ* γινονται ολα μυικος ιστος,το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο λιπος και νερα , αλλα ετσι βαζεις και πιο πολυ μυικο ιστο,συκωνεις περισσοτερα κιλα (γιατι εχεις μεγαλυτερη μαζα κ.ο.κ.)


Εντάξει αν είναι έτσι χαλάλι ο διαβήτης και η αθηρωματική πλάκα. Τα κιλά που σηκώνουμε πάνω απ' όλα.

----------


## Keirox

Τα svunt και τα gomad χρησιμοποιούνται σε short bursts για 20-25 μέρες το πολύ από πολύ αδύνατους beginers ή περιστασιακά για recomp με μικρό feeding window..

Στάνταρ προτείνονται εδώ και χρόνια για αδύνατους beginners από πολλούς strenght coaches.  4000-5000kcal θα βοηθήσει πολύ στην αρχή σε linear gain προγράμματα δύναμης.. Για more info σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις το SS 3rd edition καθώς και το practical programming.

----------


## marpi

> Εντάξει αν είναι έτσι χαλάλι ο διαβήτης και η αθηρωματική πλάκα. Τα κιλά που σηκώνουμε πάνω απ' όλα.


συμφωνω με την αποψη σ....
δεν ειναι αναγκη να φτανουμε σε ακραιεσ διατροφικεσ συνηθειεσ...ουτε να γεμησουμε λιποσ για να παρουμε κιλα...

----------


## Keirox

Και εγώ συμφωνώ.. με svunt shakes και gomad σε μία control διατροφή για όγκο θα πάθεις διαβήτη και θα χοντρύνεις...

----------


## GREEK POWER

Ναι αλλα επρεπε να γινουν τοσα ποστ για να πεις κατι το οποιο επρεπε να το ειχες  υποσημειωση οταν πρωτοποσταρισες το τερας :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Andrikos

> Και εγώ συμφωνώ.. με svunt shakes και gomad σε μία control διατροφή για όγκο θα πάθεις διαβήτη και θα χοντρύνεις...


Πολύ βαρβατίλα - πιστεύω πως αν δεν κάνεις gomad δεν είσαι σοβαρός lifter. Εκτός από το να παπαγαλίζεις τι λέει ο Rippetoe έχεις κάτσει να σκεφτεί ποτέ για τον εαυτό σου; Η' προτιμάς να σκέφτεσαι με very short bursts;

----------


## 72K

Andrikos λέω και εγώ να δοκιμάσω αυτά τα Γομαδ που προτείνει αυτός ο Rippytoe. Θα ανέβω σε δύναμη;  :01. Razz:

----------


## gsisr

> Πολύ βαρβατίλα - πιστεύω πως αν δεν κάνεις gomad δεν είσαι σοβαρός lifter. Εκτός από το να παπαγαλίζεις τι λέει ο Rippetoe έχεις κάτσει να σκεφτεί ποτέ για τον εαυτό σου; Η' προτιμάς να σκέφτεσαι με very short bursts;


παιδιά μια άποψη είπε ο άνθρωπος κ αν έχετε διαβάσει κ άλλα ποστ του πολλοι τον κατακρίνουμε αλλά απλά το παιδί έχει άλλη προπονητική φιλοσοφία και διατροφική μάλλον. πάντως τ αποτελέσματα τον δικαιώνουν. ίσως να είναι λίγο υπερβολή οι 4000 σε αρχάριο αλλά δε νομίζω να το προτείνει καθημερινά το συγκεκριμένο ή έστω κι αν γίνεται καθημερινά ν γίνεται από 2-3 φορές. είναι απλά μια καλή συνταγή αν δε παίρνεις με τπτ

----------


## 72K

Να κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου λοιπόν...
Εμείς οι strength training enthousiasts πολλές φορές πέφτουμε στη λούμπα να πιστεύουμε σε ανδροπρεπείς γραφικότητες επειδή γνωρίζουμε ότι το παραπάνω βάρος, υπό συνθήκες, δίνει και παραπάνω δύναμη. Αυτό συμβαίνει ούτε επειδή αλλάζει η μοχλικότητα ούτε επειδή όπως κάποιοι είπαν λίπος=δύναμη. Απλά η αναρτώμενη μάζα κατανέμεται σε μεγαλύτερη μάζα και εφόσον έχουμε καλύτερη κατανομή τότε αυτόματα και τα κιλά που σηκώνουμε γίνονται ελαφρύτερα. Σημειοτέον αυτό ισχύει στο πάγκο και στο σκουώτ μόνο.
Οπως αντιλαμβανόμαστε λοιπόν, όταν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να ανωνιστεί στο powerlifting μπορεί και πρέπει να εφαρμόσει μοντέλα απότομης αύξησης βάρους μετά το ζύγισμα.
On the other hand όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι για να αυξήσουμε τη μυική μας μάζα παράλληλα με το μικροτραύμα χρειαζόμαστε και υπερθερμιδική διατροφή για να  μπούμε "γεμάτοι" στη διαδικασία του supercompesation. To ερώτημα που γενάται λοιπόν είναι 500 θερμίδες παραπάνω ή ένα κάρο παραπάνω;
Για τον average joe, χομπίστα αθλούμενο νομίζω ότι το πεντακοσάρικο είναι μια χαρά. Για να το συντομεύω τα gomad κτλ είναι, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, broscience και μόνο κακό μπορούν να κάνουν.

----------


## kleiza7

Παιδια δοκιμαζω το συγκεκριμενο shake εδω και λιγες μερες και  για ενα διαστημα 3 εβδομαδων ας πουμε 1-2 φορες τη μερα με σκοπο να ανεβασω τις θερμιδικη μου προσληψη, γνωριζοντας τα αρκετα λιπαρα που περιεχει, διοτι προσωπικα δεν βαζω και λιπος ευκολα, το αντιθετο θα ελεγα και δεν θα ειχα προβλημα στην ΠΑΡΟΥΣΑ φαση να λιπωσω και λιγακι διοτι ....ακομα ο μεταβολισμος μου δουλευει ρολοι. επισης ειναι ευκολο "γευμα" καθως δεν το τρως αλλα το πινεις στα γρηγορα. και μετα δεν μου εχει κοψει την ορεξη για να ακολουθησει αλλο ενα μεγαλυτερο γευμα(επειτα απο καμια ωρα ας πουμε)
Αν και καω χρηση συμπλητωματος πρωτεινης, στη συγκεκριμενη συνταγη ΔΕΝ βαζω μεσα. Ουτε σκουπ. 
Μπορει καποιο παιδι να με βοηθησει να υπολογισω τις θερμιδες γιατι δεν γνωριζω....???
Αυτη τη στιγμη το ροφημα που εφτιαξα περιεχει...

500ml γαλα χαμηλων λιπαρων
1 γεματη κουταλια της σουπας μελι
1 γεματη κουταλια της σουπας φυστικοβουτηρο
1 μπανα
1 κουταλια της σουπας κακαο ΙΟΝ 
και 50+++ γρ βρωμη.
1 ασπραδι αυγου (σαλμονεεεεεεεεεελα :01. Mr. Green: ) (1η φορα το δοκιμαζω με ασπραδι)

*Στο ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ παντα ποσες θερμιδες ειναι?* 
Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Devil

> Τα svunt και τα gomad χρησιμοποιούνται σε short bursts για 20-25 μέρες το πολύ από πολύ αδύνατους beginers ή περιστασιακά για recomp με μικρό feeding window..
> 
> Στάνταρ προτείνονται εδώ και χρόνια για αδύνατους beginners *από πολλούς strenght coaches*.  4000-5000kcal θα βοηθήσει πολύ στην αρχή σε linear gain προγράμματα δύναμης.. Για more info σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις το SS 3rd edition καθώς και το practical programming.


αυτο ειναι που με φοβιζει περισσοτερο....  

γιατι ο καθενας δεν παραμενει στην ειδικοτητα του.... και ολοι ειμαστε μια χαρα....

τωρα με 5000 ακομα και σε noob μαλλον για λιπος το βλεπω να παει.... 

ακομα και σε cheat η' if..... το βλεπω λιγο @@.... κυριως γιατι ειναι αμερικανια... αλλα απο κει και περα...αφου πας που πας για cheat... και το κανεις με shake.... @@κια... τραβα φαε ενα κιλο παιδακια με λαδολεμονο να το ευχαριστιθεις... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## 72K

> αυτο ειναι που με φοβιζει περισσοτερο....  
> 
> γιατι ο καθενας δεν παραμενει στην ειδικοτητα του.... και ολοι ειμαστε μια χαρα....
> 
> τωρα με 5000 ακομα και σε noob μαλλον για λιπος το βλεπω να παει.... 
> 
> ακομα και σε cheat η' if..... το βλεπω λιγο @@.... κυριως γιατι ειναι αμερικανια... αλλα απο κει και περα...αφου πας που πας για cheat... και το κανεις με shake.... @@κια... τραβα φαε ενα κιλο παιδακια με λαδολεμονο να το ευχαριστιθεις...


Για σου ρε Μίτσο με τα ωραία σου! Βάλε και μια πίντα κρασί on the side να έχει και υγρά το cheat αλλά Ελληνικά να 'ουμ  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Silvester

κ εγω ελεγε πως δεν βαζω βαρος με τιποτα..αλλα το δοκιμασα..το επινα 2χ την ημερα και εβαλα κιλα....το εκανα για ενα μηνα και εβαλα 3 κιλα

----------


## gym

κ απο λιπος πως πηγες?τι κιλα ηταν αυτα κατα την γνωμη σου?

----------


## Devil

> κ απο λιπος πως πηγες?τι κιλα ηταν αυτα κατα την γνωμη σου?


λιποζζζζζζζ..... :01. Mr. Green: 

μυς δεν το κοβω να ειναι ουτε το 50%...

----------


## gym

> λιποζζζζζζζ.....
> 
> μυς δεν το κοβω να ειναι ουτε το 50%...


εισαι κακος θεωρω... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

αλλα θα συμφωνησω και σε ανεβαζω στο 90%... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Silvester

> κ απο λιπος πως πηγες?τι κιλα ηταν αυτα κατα την γνωμη σου?


κατα τη γνωμη μου ητανε κιλα με πολυ λιγο λιπος και νερα και πιο πολυ μαζα...εγω δε βαζω καθολου ευκολα λιπος..οποτε τουλαχιστον στην περιπτωση μου δεν εβαλα λιπος και με βοηθησε πολυ.. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Silvester

και εχει και ωραια γευση οποτε το φτιαχνω καμια φορα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> κ εγω ελεγε πως δεν βαζω βαρος με τιποτα..αλλα το δοκιμασα..το επινα 2χ την ημερα και εβαλα κιλα....*το εκανα για ενα μηνα και εβαλα 3 κιλα*





> *κατα τη γνωμη μου ητανε κιλα με πολυ λιγο λιπος και νερα και πιο πολυ μαζα...*εγω δε βαζω καθολου ευκολα λιπος..οποτε τουλαχιστον στην περιπτωση μου δεν εβαλα λιπος και με βοηθησε πολυ..


αρα ειναι καλο αυτο το svunt.... φαινετε να ειναι καλητερο και απο ΑΑΣ.... μωρε μπραβο.... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Silvester

> αρα ειναι καλο αυτο το svunt.... φαινετε να ειναι καλητερο και απο ΑΑΣ.... μωρε μπραβο....


το θεμα ειναι πως απο 12 περιπου% ανεβηκα μονο 13 οποτε η διαφορα ουτε καν φανηκε..ΑΑΣ δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι αλλα εχω την εντυπωση πως ειναι φαρμακα αν δεν κανω λαθος. :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Keirox

Η κατανάλωση λίπους δεν έχει σχέση με το αν θα αποθηκεύσεις λίπος. Οι θερμίδες έχουν. Πχ. Μπορεί να τρώς 110/130 γραμμάρια λίπος την ημέρα (και παραπάνω - σκέψου κέτο) και εφόσον είσαι υποθερμιδικός να χάνεις λίπος. To θέμα είναι να χτυπάς τα μάκρο σου.. άν μπορέις να τα χτυπάς τρώγοντας πατατάκια και είσαι υποθερμιδικός.. θα χάνεις κιλά πάλι. (1) Η καθαρή διατροφή (μή prossesed food) είναι για λόγους υγείας μόνο.

Επίσης φυσικά και αν κάνεις χρήση svunt ή gomad θα βάλεις και λίπος (λόγο ότι θα είσαι υπερθερμιδικός). Δεν μπορέις να βάλεις κιλά χωρίς να βάλεις και λίπος (πολύ χονδρικά - μπορείς μέχρι ένα σημείο αλλά μετά δεν γίνεται).

(1) http://edition.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/1...sor/index.html

----------


## ArgoSixna

Λογικο ητανε να υπαρχει ενα τετοιο θεμα , αν μου επιτρεπεται να κανω ενα "UP" γιατι ειναι πολυ χρησιμο "εργαλειο"!

Οποιος αφιερωσει 5λεπτα μπορει να φτιαξει ενα δικο του σεικ με βαση Π/Υ/Λ που του λειπουνε!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

:01. Unsure:  \ :03. Thumb up:  αν και πρόλαβες να μου τα εξηγήσεις πριν το βρώ...πολύ χρησιμο θέμα ειδικα για νεους που μπαίνουν....

----------


## Valantis100

θα ηθελα να ρωτισο κατι ειμαι 16 χρωνον..και εχω bf γυρο στο 15...ζιγιζω 73κιλα και ειμαι 1,77 θα ηθελα να παρω ογκο...γιατι μπενο σε σπλιτ σε λιγο καιρο,επισης να προσθεσω πος ειμουνα 100 κιλα...και φοβαμαι..να μιν ξαναβαλο κιλα και λιπος.με λιγα λογια θα ηθελα να σα ρωτισο θα μπωρουσα να το προσθεσο στιν φιατροφι μου αφτο το ροφιμα???τρεχο και 4φορεσ τιν εδομαδα 45 με 60 λεπτα αφτο το ειπα για το λιπος.. :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Το ποστ #25 ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει :01. Mr. Green: 

Θα σου'λεγα οχι προσωπικα,να μην το ενταξεις στη διατροφη σου το svunt shake.

----------


## Valantis100

Οκ ευχαριστω αλλα τι μπωρο να κανω....να παρω ογκο..?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

τρωγε καλα και καθαρα και θα ερθει ο ογκος.

----------


## Valantis100

οκ σε ευχαριστω καταλαβαινω και παλη σε ευχαριστω καλο σου βραδη  :01. Smile:

----------


## Bill_k

Κάτι τέτοιο εψαχνα!!Ήρθε η ωρα για δοκιμές!!!

----------


## Bill_k

Υπαρχουν μελοι εδώ μέσα που δοκίμασαν το svunt shake?ποσά κιλά βαλετε?Σε ποσο χρονο?παρατηρησατε τίποτα ασυνηθειστο?(πχ απότομη αύξηση στομαχους,κομενη πείνα,αναγουλες)

----------


## beefmeup

εγω ειχα μια αποτομη αυξηση στην καταναλωση του κ@λ@χαρτου φιλε..
κατα τα αλλα,κ κιλα εβαλα,κ δουλεψε μια χαρα πανω μου..

----------


## Bill_k

> εγω ειχα μια αποτομη αυξηση στην καταναλωση του κ@λ@χαρτου φιλε..
> κατα τα αλλα,κ κιλα εβαλα,κ δουλεψε μια χαρα πανω μου..


Δηλαδή?τι υψος εχεις?ποσά κιλά?ποσά shakes επινες τη μέρα?ποσά κιλά έβαλες και σε ποσο χρονο!

----------


## Bill_k

Λοιπον εχω βαλει 6 κιλα με το σεικ παιδια. Φυσικα πολυ λιπος αλλα δεν με απασχολει αυτη τη στιγμη. ..Οταν φτασω στα 10+ κιλα θα βαλω και φωτο να δουμε το πριν και το μετα

----------


## Dimitris84

> εγω ειχα μια αποτομη αυξηση στην καταναλωση του κ@λ@χαρτου φιλε..
> κατα τα αλλα,κ κιλα εβαλα,κ δουλεψε μια χαρα πανω μου..


Δοκίμασε αυτό http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0rA2WbBYV4 και τότε θα δεις διαφορά!!

----------


## Dimitris84

> Svunt shake - για επικές bulking καταστάσεις.
> 
> Συστατικά
> 1/2 	κούπα βρώμη
> 1/2 	κούπα Peanut Butter
> 1 	κούπα ολόκληρο γάλα
> 1 	κούπα πράσινο γάλα (semi)
> 1 	κόυπα Blueberries (ή άλλο φρούτο)
> 1 	μπανάνα
> ...


http://caloriecount.about.com/svunt-...recipe-r560368

----------


## Feygatos...

Κάτι παρόμοιο κάνω αλλά το προσαρμόζω όπως το χρειάζομαι θερμιδικά, γύρω στις 1000 θερμίδες εγώ προσωπικά και από πρωτεΐνη βάζω ένα σκουπ, 1-2 αυγά + καμιά 18γτ από τα 150γρ κουάκερ που βάζω. Δηλαδή περίπου 55γρ πρωτείνης έχει + από το γάλα. Τουλάχιστον για πρωινό κάθε μέρα αυτό κάνω στο μπλέντερ, σπάνια άμα έχω χρόνο κάνω κάνα πιτάκι βρώμης.

----------


## ThanosJJ

Παιδιά εντυπώσεις κάποιος?
από γεύση πώς πάει?

----------


## cuntface

αυτο το shake πρωτινετε σαν πρωινο?? απλα θα το διαμορφωσο με 2 σκοοπ whey και χωρις φυστικοβουτιρο δεν μου αρεσει και το τρωνε οι αμερικανοι αβερτα  οποτε μενω μακρια

----------


## TheWorst

Ελεγα κι εγω να κανω , αλλα πως διαλυω βρωμη σε σεϊκερ , αυτο δε γινεται και ετσι δε παλευεται.. Θα προσθεσω ισως σταφιδες και ροδακινα και θα βγαλω το φυστυκοβουτηρο.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Δεν ειναι αναγκη να τα πεταξεις ολα μεσα στο σεικερ. Την βρωμη θα την περασεις απο μπλεντερ να γινει πουδρα πρωτα  :03. Thumb up: 

Το ροδακινο μπορεις να το φας ολοκληρο ξεχωριστα ή και αυτο στο μπλεντερ

----------


## TheWorst

Μονο που δεν εχω μπλεντερ..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ανδρεας

πως μπορω να αντικαταστησω την whey? με αυγα ισως? (λεω να το δοκιμασω καμια μερα για να δω πως ειναι)
απο γευση τι λεει ειναι καλο?

----------


## Mikekan

Με ασπράδια.

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Με ασπράδια.


2-3 ειναι καλα?

----------


## Mikekan

Ένα ασπράδι έχει 4γρ πρωτεΐνης αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Ένα scoop whey έχει 20 με 24.

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Ένα ασπράδι έχει 4γρ πρωτεΐνης αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
> Ένα scoop whey έχει 20 με 24.


ευχαριστω..τοτε θα βαλω αρκετα, οσα μπορεσω περιπου 5 (επειδη δεν με νοιαζει τοσο πολυ η πρωτεινη οσο οι θερμιδες, επειδη θα κανω κι αλλα γευματα που θα εχουν πρωτεινη εννοειται )

----------


## TheWorst

Καλα ασπραδια ωμα μη τρως καλυτερα.

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Καλα ασπραδια ωμα μη τρως καλυτερα.


εε μια φορα στο τοσο που θα πινω (μιλαμε για 1 καθε 1-2 βδομαδες, δεν εχω ορεξη να το πινω αυτο συνεχεια  :01. Razz: )
δεν κανει και τοσο κακο

----------


## Mikekan

Όχι ωμά ρε φίλε!

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Όχι ωμά ρε φίλε!


μεσα στο shake εννοω οχι μονα τους

----------


## TheWorst

Δεν εχει σχεση ρε φιλε αν ειναι μονα τους ή μεσα στο shake. Μη τα τρως ωμα καλυτερα .

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Δεν εχει σχεση ρε φιλε αν ειναι μονα τους ή μεσα στο shake. Μη τα τρως ωμα καλυτερα .


ναι εννοειται οτι θα τα αποφευγω ωμα..απλα επειδη δεν εχω whey να βαλω μεσα  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Τοτε μη βαζεις whey,αστο ετσι και παιρνε τη πρωτεϊνη απο αλλου. Ετσι κι αλλιως μια χαρα πρωτεϊνη εχει αν βαλεις γαλα φυστικοβουτηρο βρωμη .

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Τοτε μη βαζεις whey,αστο ετσι και παιρνε τη πρωτεϊνη απο αλλου. Ετσι κι αλλιως μια χαρα πρωτεϊνη εχει αν βαλεις γαλα φυστικοβουτηρο βρωμη .


χμμ οκειι θα το δοκιμασω ετσι οπως λες

----------


## Keirox

Βάλε ότι θέλες και κοτόπουλο ψητό αμα λάχει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ArgoSixna

LoL , welcome back from your cave  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Really happy to see you around mate  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ανδρεας

το εκανα, και το φυλαξα σε μπουκαλες για να πινω αυριο (1,5L συνολο)
ομως βγηκε λιγο εντονη η γευση του φυστικοβουτυρου  :01. Razz: 
να δοκιμασω να προσθεσω νεσκουικ μεσα ή θα κανω βλακια?

----------


## mikesmith1994

na rwtisw einai anagkastiko sto shake na periexei siplirwma prwteinis ???
Dld den ginete me ION i kati tetio ?

----------


## billy89

Όχι δεν είναι απαραίτητο, απλά πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις πρωτείνη απ το φαί.

----------

